# كل سنة و انتو طيبين



## *malk (21 أغسطس 2007)

كل سنة و انتو كوىسين انا حبيت اعيد عليكم فى عيد ماما العدرا و اتمنى لكل واحد منكم تحقيق اهدافة فى حياتة:94:
(لية مرحبتوش بيا):act19:
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم:smil15:


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا كيكى وكل اعضاء المنتدى طيبين 
بركة وصلاة امنا العدرا تكون معانا كلنا وتباركنا
ومبسوطين انك معانا يا كيكى منورانا ويارب المنتدى يكون سبب بركة وفايدة ليكى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنه وانتى طيبه يا كيكى يا قمر ..........بجد كلك ذوق .......... وربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

انتى اللى عسل يا dona و بجد كلامك حلو زيك


----------



## red_pansy (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنه وانتى طيبه ياكيكى وأهلا بيكى انتى نورتى المنتدى وربنا يباركك:big32:


----------



## kajo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنه وانت طيبه يا كيكى 


على ما اظن اسمك كلير مش كده


كل سنه وانت طيبه يا قمر 

وهلا بيكى وسط اخواتك


----------



## the servant (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

سلام ونعمة الاخت الغالية,,,,,


كل سنة واحنا منقوشين في كف الرب يسوع ومحفوظين في حدقة عينة
كل سنة ولينا شفيعة امينة لينا امام عرش النعمة ام النور العدراااااااا

صلولي ابن يسوع(فراااي)


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

شكراااااااا على ردك برجاء المحاولة مرة اخرى فى الاسم


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

باقى لك فررررررررصتين ىا kajo


----------



## kajo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

وما هما الفرصتين سيدتى ؟


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

من المفترض تقول انستى خد بالك معايا يا kajo


----------



## †السريانيه† (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياكيكي وكل اعضاء المنتدى  وصلوات العذراء ام النور تكون معاكم
ميرسي ياحببتي ربنا يباركك​


----------



## MarMar2004 (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنه وانتي طيبه ياكيكي وكل اعضاء المنتدى وصلوات العذراء ام النور تكون معاكم


----------



## nonaa (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنه والجميع بالف خير بشفاعه كليه الطهر والعفاف العدرا مريم
واهلا بيكى يا كيكى معانا


----------



## candy shop (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

كل سنه وانتى طيبه وبخير

وكل فرد فى المنتدى بخير وسعاده

وربنا يحقق للكل ما يتمناه

ميرسى يا كيكى وربنا معاكى يا حببتى​


----------



## *malk (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: كل سنة و انتو طيبين*

بجد مرسى ليكم كلكم على الردود الحلوة دى كل سنة و احنا مع بعض اخوات و اصحاب فى المسيح


----------

